

ShopKeep’s Point Of Sale Software Rings Up $25 Million - itsmeduncan
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/24/shopkeeps-point-of-sale-software-rings-up-25-million/

======
itsmeduncan
Director of Engineering at ShopKeep here. Happy to answer any questions. We're
also hiring (like everyone). Checkout our careers pages[1].

[1] [http://www.shopkeep.com/careers](http://www.shopkeep.com/careers)

